# Citizen Speedmaster



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi All

Just thought I would share the watch that has been getting a lot of wrist time.

Citizen 100m Chronograph that has aspirations







.

I was expecting a bit of a lightweight in terms of build, quality and size, but this is surprisingly well put together quartz chrono.

40mm diameter without the crown and 42mm with, 10mm thick with a brushed finish to the case.

The dial is inky black with nicely recessed subdials.

The crystal is slightly domed and appears to be quite thick, overall a nice chrono with substance.

Thanks for reading

Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Derek, thats a lovely looking watch and great combo with that strap









Pretty cool pictures as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve seen those before, very nice and dare I say it I actually prefer it to a similar looking watch









Mind you that could have something to do with the enormous price difference


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

A nice looking watch Derek and great photos too. Out of interest, is a quartz or an automatic?

Andrew.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a Quartz Andy......


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

What a lovely looking clean watch, I want one...........where, how much? Please?

Must admit I think I prefer this to the more pricey version







and I'm wearing one right now!









best regards David


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice watch and good choice of strap Derek









Better than the original slinky folded link bracelet!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers Guys









I do like the Hirsch on it - but I was thinking of dressing it up with a black Croc/Alligateor with curved ends









They are not available in this country, or I can't find any in the UK (I know there are the rubber straps available with curved ends).

I try and ignore the gap between a curved case and a straight end strap, but sometimes I think they look awful









Anyone got a curved end strap that are pleased with it? Anyone else think the gap betwix case and strap looks awful?

Case in point.......










Any comments welcome

Derek


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes this one I think is very nice, and very adjustable for a variety of lug positions.










The Hirsch Medici

Best regards David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Missed this thread.







I give the Citizen the thumbs up too, they have got that just right.

Derek, I like gaps between the case and strap, the bigger gap the better. Isolate the watch head I say! I particularly like thick flat end straps combined with long thin lugs.







I don't like the look of that curved end strap and I hate integrated bracelets.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

for 100 years it never seemed to bother anybody or perhaps no one could come up with a curved end strap til now.

I'm with Mark, I hate the intergrated bracelet look, half the fun is swapping straps over.

Smashing pics as always Derek!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Right on! A solution to a non-existent problem, you will get me going about flexible lugs again.


----------



## tenderhook (Mar 31, 2006)

Hiya Derek,

That's a good looking watch - is it a current model in the UK or is it a 'Japan only' model?

thx,










Hiya Derek,

That's a good looking watch - is it a current model in the UK or is it a 'Japan only' model?

thx,


----------

